# A trick to keep leg warmers from falling down



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I commute to and from work and in the mornings, it's just chili enough for me to need something a little more than the cargo shorts I usually wear so I decided I'd give leg warmers a try. I found that leg warmers were exactly what I needed to ride comfortably to work without having to wear pants so that I could ride home in shorts without having to pack a change of clothes. The only problem that I had with my leg warmers was that they had a tendency to slip down at the top, especially if I happened to get off the bike and walk around. Then I came up with a brilliant idea based on the way women's garter belts hold up stockings. Unwilling to wear an actual garter belt, I went to the local department store and bought some sheet straps (which are used to keep bed sheets from slipping off of the mattress).








I attached a strap to the top of each one of my pockets on the inside of my cargo shorts in a manner that they wouldn't interfere with their functionality. Then I attached two straps to the top of each of my leg warmers. It worked out great. Now I can walk around all day long and don't have to worry about having to readjust my leg warmers and I can still take them off just as easily as I could before. I hope someone else will find this useful.:thumbsup:


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Ok, though I agree this is a good idea, what was the reasoning for not just using a garter belt? I mean, it's not like someone's going to spot what YOU are using and go "Whoa, dude wearing a garter belt ... oh wait, no he's not, it's just sheet straps ... that's totally still cool"


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

ettore said:


> Ok, though I agree this is a good idea, what was the reasoning for not just using a garter belt? I mean, it's not like someone's going to spot what YOU are using and go "Whoa, dude wearing a garter belt ... oh wait, no he's not, it's just sheet straps ... that's totally still cool"


All of the garter belts that I've seen are made of lace so I'm not sure that they'd stand up to the rigors of biking everyday. Also, I'm in the military and I usually change clothes/shower in front of a bunch of guys at work. I would have one heck of a time explaining why I'm wearing a garter belt. Not that there is anything wrong with that sort of thing if that is what you are into.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I have another idea...*

I have another idea that I found effective in keeping both arm and leg warmers up:

Buy the correct size.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> I have another idea...


me too: duct tape!


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

this reminds me of something my grand dad used to wear, they were called sock garters - used for holding up dress socks when you had to wear suits to work & didn't like your socks rolling down. 

good thinking; job well done.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> I have another idea that I found effective in keeping both arm and leg warmers up:
> 
> Buy the correct size.


that's what i thought. also, shave. seriously, the little rubbery gripper things will hang on to naked skin much better than hairy skin.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

ettore said:


> Ok, though I agree this is a good idea, what was the reasoning for not just using a garter belt? I mean, it's not like someone's going to spot what YOU are using and go "Whoa, dude wearing a garter belt ... oh wait, no he's not, it's just sheet straps ... that's totally still cool"


Lolz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

kaboose said:


> me too: duct tape!


REAL men use staples:eekster:


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

duct tape
/thread


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

the first thing that came to mind while it was loading was duct tape. end of story.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Ken in KC said:


> I have another idea that I found effective in keeping both arm and leg warmers up:
> 
> Buy the correct size.


Not always the best solution , I`ve had pairs that were smaller and would eventually roll down with the motion of pedalling . The best thing I find is to put a pair of shorts (spandex) overtop , then they wont roll down .


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

Solomon76 said:


> Not that there is anything wrong with that sort of thing if that is what you are into.


Don't ask, don't tell:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Ha ha hawww! No way! Pics!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Huh? I've never had problems with leg warmers. Granted if you buy the right size and don't have bean pole legs and buy decent pair, they shouldn't droop. The rubbery gripper strip at the top keep them up. I've always worn my leg/arm warmers under my shorts (both lycra and baggies with lycra liner) and jersey. No problems with the droop...


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually...as a former Hockey Player...get a hockey garter









I have problems with leg warmers too...so I just use tights but a hockey garter would work too


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 13, 2007)

1.) I applaud your ingenuity.

2.) The hockey garter seems to be the best alternate solution of the ones posted so far.

3.) if you're going to wear leg warmers, you might as well embrace your inner roadie and get lycra shorts. Then you can tuck the tops of the leg warmers under the shorts and be done with it. For that matter, google "embrocation" and use that instead of leg warmers.

4.) Ride faster. You'll heat up more from exertion than you'll cool down from convection.

5.) Cowboy up, man! A little cold never hurt anybody; it builds character. I bet those legwarmers and garters look great with the skort you ride to work in.

That last one was a joke. Mostly.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

The female president of my mt. bike club always wears wamers. Last week end as she was putting on her warmers, I told her mine always slide down. She said hers also slip unitl she starts sweating. I immediatley got a visual and started feeling uncomfortable standing there. However she didn't seem to mind me be being there and continued to roll up her spandex and pull up the warmers. BTW She's also happily married! 

Any way! I tried the warmers again and apparently my legs don't sweat. But spandex shorts over the warmers seem to do the trick.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

i just sewed a crease in mine folded over about 3/4 to 1" along a length of about 10" and stiched 'em up and presto, they fit tight and stay put


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I play ice hockey. I wear a lycra hockey jock under my gear that has velcro tabs on the thighs to hold your hockey socks up. Might be worth a look.

http://www.hockeygiant.com/wheels--bearings----misc--hockey-cups---supporters.html


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm with slow eddie, at the point you're wearing leg or knee warmers, just rock lycra and tuck them under the bottom edge of the shorts.
worst case you can wear light shorts over the lycra...
but why deny the world the delight of seeing your sleek backside encased in tight synthetics?


----------



## lookin (Feb 17, 2009)

if you're going for that sort of look, have you thought about simply wearing lycra

many people wear lycra for the same reason - if you're going for that sort of look


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

How about little bity leg belts? One for each leg.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I love to see female cyclist in lycra shorts, but I prefer my cargo shorts. I don't know if the hockey garter would work because the leg warmers are already pretty high on the leg so there really wouldn't be any room for the garter. My idea works great for me and I just thought that I'd share since I'm sure that others have the same issues. For people that don't have a problem with their leg warmers slipping down, this thread wasn't intended for you since you obviously don't need any advice. As I said in my original post, I hope that someone will find this thread useful.


----------



## lookin (Feb 17, 2009)

Solomon76 said:


> I love to see female cyclist in lycra shorts, but I prefer my cargo shorts. I don't know if the hockey garter would work because the leg warmers are already pretty high on the leg so there really wouldn't be any room for the garter. My idea works great for me and I just thought that I'd share since I'm sure that others have the same issues. For people that don't have a problem with their leg warmers slipping down, this thread wasn't intended for you since you obviously don't need any advice. As I said in my original post, I hope that someone will find this thread useful.


let's clear this up real quick before it becomes desperate...

go get some lycra cycling longs, then put a pair of seamless shorts on over the top of them

same look, more comfort and more practicality, ok

hope that helps


----------

